# James Llewellin's new dvd "The Awakening" is now officially released!!!



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

After 16 months of filming from December 2009 through to April 2011, I am proud to announce that my long awaited second dvd "The Awakening" is now released.

It tracks the emotional roller coaster from gaining my pro card to stepping on stage at the Europa "Show of Champions" in April 2010 through to realising my lifetime dream of stepping onto the Olympia stage this year after qualifying at the British Grand Prix in March.

It breaks the mould of typical bodybuilding dvds, and gives an insight into the mindset, emotion, determination and will to succeed, even when things in life dont go your way and shows the viewer that if you want something enough and you can dig deep enough, anything is possible.

There are many people I wish to thank in the making of this dvd and the list is endless, but those that were invloved directly and indirectly know who they are.

Thankyou to everybody for making this possible.

This also seems a very fitting moment to announce my retirement from competitive bodybuilding. Bodybuilding has and will still be an integral part of my life but the time is now right to step away. I never thought I would turn pro let alone be one of the few that makes it to the Olympia stage, and after 8 hard years, competing on average 3x a year, its time to step aside after reaching the pinnacle of the sport.

I see many athletes, not just bodybuilders, keep pushing away when in their hearts they know that its time to step aside and look at pastures new. Im still healthy and want to stay that way and want the Olympia to be my lasting memory of my competitive days in the sport.

I'd like to thank everybody on uk-muscle for their support over the last few years and hope that you have learned something and even if you haven't its given you food for thought. There are no secrets in this sport, no magic bullet, just hard graft and the will to succeed.

Bodybuilding as I said gave me so much, but also took away so much too, including my marraige and other relationships along the way. Remember that bodybuilding is just a hobby to most of us, only a tiny tiny percentage will ever make a penny from the sport and even fewer a living. Put it into perspective and never shut out, or push away, those that care for you and love you because after bodybuilding, there's a whole lot more to life.

I will still be very much invloved in the sport; training, doing seminars, guest appearances and prepping other athletes looking to be the best they can be in this crazy but addictive sport. I will still be heavily involved with Kerry Kayes and his team at CNP, promoting the sport and helping those within it.

Many thanks again to everybody; its a sad day but also a day that ultimately had to come but I look forward to the future with the pride that I looked to my past and wish everyone all the luck in the world as they head to the UK Championships and the dream of becoming a UK Champion and ultimately a profesional bodybuilder, just as I did back in 2008

Kind regards

James


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

You can either send cash or a postal order for £20 to

James Llewellin

Hayfield House

Mount Hill Street

Aberaman

Aberdare

Mid Glamorgan

CF446YB

Or you can use paypal and pay £20 via credit card. Find me at [email protected]

If sending cash by post then I would always recommend special delivery or recorded delivery otherwise delivery will be gauranteed or insured.

J


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Saffaboy (May 20, 2008)

Good luck for the future mate.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

U done urself proud mate getting on the Olympia stage just shows hard work and determination pays of let alone all the set backs of private life distracting u, u still cracked on and progressed got alot of time for that


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice work J, Enjoy retirement and hopefully catch up at the Brits


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Great post can't wait to see the DVD

As said in pm thanks for all the inspiration and good luck with everything you decide to partake in in the future James

Ollie


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Sad news to hear your retiring James, Good luck for the future


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

James i am absolutely gutted you are retiring! I have learnt so much from you so thankyou for that your an absolute credit to the sport. Cannot wait to buy your DVD and im going to paypal you the money now. How much in total including delivery?

Really looking forward to watching. Best of luck for the future with whatever you decide to do, top genuine bloke I mean that.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

All the best james, hope to see you soon at some shows mate,

And ill be getting a copy too.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!!

The £20 includes postage, just dont forget to give me your address either via paypal or in the envelope your are sending the money in please

All copies will be signed unless specifically asked not to be


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

supercell said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> The £20 includes postage, just dont forget to give me your address either via paypal or in the envelope your are sending the money in please
> 
> All copies will be signed unless specifically asked not to be


Can ya sign it with out name on or am i being cheeky now?


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Good luck with the future, i think your doing the right thing and your thread makes sense. Good luck.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Payment all sent your way James good luck in everything you do can't wait to see this DVD


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Payment also sent.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Many thanks for all the inspiration you have given everyone of us James, you are a truely great guy. All the best for the future, i got a feeling its gonna be a great one for you. :thumb:

Keep us posted on any seminars you do as id love to get along to one.

all the best.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I pray you didn't include anything taken that day I was training with ya, cos I had no make up on that day! :lol:

So er, now that you're retired... are you gonna be taking up gardening and bowls and eating werthers original...? :tongue:


----------



## chrissy_tee (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats on making it to the olympia stage mate all the best for the future thanks for inspiring me to follow my dreams hopefully i will have half as much success as you have glad to of seen you at the grand prix for the final time good luck for the future.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

All the best with future plans and adventures james!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thankyou to everyone for your well wishes

J


----------



## IC (Jan 4, 2009)

F*ck off you'll be back....i put my parents house on it

:tongue:


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

James,

All the very best to you my friend. I wont mention your bodybuilding because you know what ive always thought of u. But i will say you are probably the nicest guy ive ever met in this sport. James, everytime our paths cross you have always been the most down to earth genuine guy anyone could wish to meet. i hope we cross paths again soon.

Take care bro, 

steve


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

DVD has arrived already! Brilliant service thanks James


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Payment sent James, can you read my PM before sending please 

Best of luck for the future.

Switch


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

supercell said:


> After 16 months of filming from December 2009 through to April 2011, I am proud to announce that my long awaited second dvd "The Awakening" is now released.
> 
> It tracks the emotional roller coaster from gaining my pro card to stepping on stage at the Europa "Show of Champions" in April 2010 through to realising my lifetime dream of stepping onto the Olympia stage this year after qualifying at the British Grand Prix in March.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

James well done mate on a great BB career and journey.

You couldn't have put it better and on the personal front it was exactly the same for me.

I hope everyone who has read your blog will take it onboard so they maintain a balanced life while as James put it "persue this addictive sport"

James is one of the nicest down to earth guys you can meet and I wish you James the very best of health, wealth and happiness for lifes journey ahead.

Now lets get a lads meet up north here in Manchester and have a good night out!!


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

I know we'll speak soon mate but I'd like to say a huge congratulations for your achievements, time to rest, take stock and go after what's important. There's a big world out there buddy!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

stevie flynn said:


> James,
> 
> All the very best to you my friend. I wont mention your bodybuilding because you know what ive always thought of u. But i will say you are probably the nicest guy ive ever met in this sport. James, everytime our paths cross you have always been the most down to earth genuine guy anyone could wish to meet. i hope we cross paths again soon.
> 
> ...


Thankyou Steve your words are very kind indeed, you are a good friend and have been these last few years!

I hope you are well and will be gracing the stage again very soon. Our paths will cross again my friend.

j


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

John Hodgson said:


> James well done mate on a great BB career and journey.
> 
> You couldn't have put it better and on the personal front it was exactly the same for me.
> 
> ...


Thankyou John, you know in your heart when the time is right and it was my time.

Will defo be up for a night out mate, no doubt see you at the UK Champs in a couple of weeks time.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Mike Gelsei said:


> I know we'll speak soon mate but I'd like to say a huge congratulations for your achievements, time to rest, take stock and go after what's important. There's a big world out there buddy!


Thankyou Mike, you were instrumental in my success along with Leica. I know I'm a bit of a complex character at times LOL, but I will always be grateful for what you have done for me. Hopefully we can meet up this week and I'll be supporting you fully as you prepare for the worlds in around 6 weeks time!!

J


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

All the best, James.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

congradulations on an outstanding career mate,grafted your way to top.....climbed many mountains and never gave up!true champion

all the best

G unit


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thankyou James and thanks Gary, all the very best to you both. Hope we can catch up soon

J


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I shed a tear reading this JimBob! You are the nicest most genuine male bodybuilder I know.

You always have time for people regardless of what you are doing.

I wish you all the luck in the world

Big hugs & well wishes  xxx


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

supercell said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> The £20 includes postage, just dont forget to give me your address either via paypal or in the envelope your are sending the money in please
> 
> All copies will be signed unless specifically asked not to be


Just sent money james looking forward to watching this as enjoyed ure last one. Although i cant bloody find it for the life of me LOL which is very annoying


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Very good watch this DVD deep and truthful


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

all the best, look forward to your dvd.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had heard the rumours that this was going to happen James but never really believed it mate......what you have acheived in bodybuilding over the last 8yrs is nothing short of amazing, your down to earth attitude to things plus total dedication and focus to your goals is why you have been so successful.

i wish you all the best with everything you do from this junction in your life moving forward.......

Paul


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Got the DVD thanks James. Great watch, not so much in the training sense but was good to see the life of bodybuilding in depth and all the ups and downs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

You have not retired you will just put your energy and commitment into something else and be just as successful.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if James is ok ? not seen him about for a bit!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

up


----------

